# How to change/delete my profile pic (not avatar)



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 14, 2004)

For some time I want to get rid of that pic I posted in my profiles. Please note, I am not talking about the avatar. The pic I am talking about is the one that shows up in the right corner on top.
Help!


----------



## bobw (Sep 14, 2004)

In your User CP under Edit Profile Picture, you should be able to delete it there.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks Bob, but there is no such option. Under User CP -> Settings & Options -> Edit Profile I can only change my Email&Password, User Title, Birth date, Homepage, IM and my additional settings such as Biography, location, interests and occupation. No "Edit Profile Picture" here..


----------



## bobw (Sep 14, 2004)

Ok, something's wrong with your CP. Send Scott an email about it here;

support@digitalcrowd.com


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 14, 2004)

Sent a mail.
Can't wait to get rid of that weird pic.


----------



## arkayn (Sep 14, 2004)

Your CP does noy look like this?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 14, 2004)

arkayn said:
			
		

> Your CP does noy look like this?


Interesting! This is how mine looks like.


----------



## bobw (Sep 14, 2004)

Zammy

Try emptying your cache, a different browser while waiting for Scott to get back to you.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 14, 2004)

Good ideas, Bob, but they didn't work. InternetExplorer -> same; emptied cache, restarted safari -> same 
I am wondering how that could be. Am I treated differently because I am german?


----------



## bobw (Sep 14, 2004)

German huh, yea, that must be it 

Give Scott awhile to get back to you.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 14, 2004)

I think I can deal with that weird pic for some time.
So, you guys like germans, huh?


----------



## beegie (Jan 19, 2009)

Well, howdy, ancestors originally from Germany, too, and I'm having trouble uploading a profile pic as well... Used Apple's PREVIEW to "save as" the pic to a JPEG/jpg (as forum wouldn't accept the original .png that Apple's PREVIEW always labels pics); and the pic is only 24k, well under the size limit, and the dimensions are half of the max limit.  Have tried about four times now and each time it says "failed."  ;-/

So in the interim, I'll try a different pic... got plenty so what the heck.  ;-)


----------



## ora (Jan 19, 2009)

Beegie, as with some of the other threads you replied to this one is ancient. Zammy-Sam has not been seen on these shores for years and the great BobW very sadly passed away. Prob best to start a new thread next time.


----------



## beegie (Jan 19, 2009)

OK, thank you!

I realized these were old threads, but when you do a "search" for a topic (which is always  a desired step from what I understand), and I find a similar problem, I figure it doesn't hurt to bring back an older thread rather than start up a new one.  I was not expecting the original people to reply, but anyone who might be around the forum these days.

But next time I will simply start a new.

Thank you!

Update:  Since I posted that first comment, I have now tried 4 different pics, all well inside of the max dimensions/K's, etc. and all are saying "failed."  So I give up for now on pics.


----------



## seaside (Dec 31, 2009)

check from your profile 
and these is some options for setting


----------

